# 2 Stoneware Ginger Beers?



## hemihampton (Aug 27, 2013)

Picked these 2 up today. All I know is M.J DeGuise was from Detroit. Anybody know what year or age of these. Differnt then most others I seen with flat paneled sides & Blue on top? How old are these? 1870's? Why the blue on top & are they common or rare? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 27, 2013)

Close up.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Aug 27, 2013)

Very similar to Dr. Cronk bottles and I know that Cronk was popular in Detroit/Windsor in the late 1800s. I wonder if De Guise bottled under license, as did so many others, or if he was trying to imitate Cronk? All the same, very intriguing bottles -- glad you got them!


----------



## epackage (Aug 27, 2013)

The blue usually adds value, don't think it was done for any specific reason. You will see them with markings on the shoulder like XB, XB, XXX, stripes, Birch Beer or whatever other markings they used to identify certain flavors. the paneled ones are nice, great additions


----------



## ScottBSA (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice finds.  They look really clean. Can you shoot us a picture of the bottom of the bottles?  After doing some research on the Akron Pottery Co and the Merrill family, I think I have found a commonality in bottles with the Akron pottery logo and those without that may help identify the maker.
 Any pottery experts out there?

 Scott


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hey Leon. Deguise goes wayyyyyy back and has an obscure history but, their are a-lot of Detroit collectors who are very good with this stuff.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's a Deguise Quart in very light blue I found on top of a Construction dirt pile in Detroit early this Spring. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's a pic of the bottoms. Got a funny looking windmill design in them. LEON.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal (Aug 28, 2013)

Gotta love those dirt piles! Just like pickin' huckleberries, but without havin' to fight off the bears! HA! Nice finds! Jack


----------



## sunrunner (Aug 30, 2013)

thues windmill desings are mold marks.the body was made in a mold and the lip was finished by hand.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, I kinda figured that. ScottBSA wanted to see the bottoms for his research. If this tells him anything for his research I don't know, he hasn't commented back.


----------



## MIssissaugadigger (Aug 31, 2013)

Great ginger beers. []


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re:  RE: 2 Stoneware Ginger Beers?*

Great finds Leon!  Over the years I have seen quite a few of these stoneware DeGuise bottles. Most were one colour glazes but I have seen them in two tone and cobalt ring necks and cobalt washes over the lettering. I tried to upload pics of the three DeGuise bottles in my collection but the file size is too large. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re:  RE: 2 Stoneware Ginger Beers?*

Nice finds Leon.  Here's the one to keep an eye out for.  A friend of mine found it in a river in Rhode Island.  It was a traveler!


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: 2 Stoneware Ginger Beers?*

YES, You posted that one before & I mentioned I wanted it. If your buddy ever wants to sell that Cobalt Blue bottle let me know. I like it. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re:  RE: 2 Stoneware Ginger Beers?*



			
				CanYouDigIt! said:
			
		

> Great finds Leon!  Over the years I have seen quite a few of these stoneware DeGuise bottles. Most were one colour glazes but I have seen them in two tone and cobalt ring necks and cobalt washes over the lettering. I tried to upload pics of the three DeGuise bottles in my collection but the file size is too large. Thanks for posting these.



I'd like to see the 3 you got. you'll have to reduce picture size if to big to post. or e-mail pic to me & I'll reduce & post. At the recent Detroit bottle show a guy had a few bigger maybe 24 oz or quart size michigan stone beers & some DeGuise, He told me the smaller ones were tougher to find then the bigger ones? LEON.


----------



## 143Tallboy (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re:  RE: 2 Stoneware Ginger Beers?*

Hey Vic (CanYouDigIt!) I can't PM, keep getting errors. Email me directly riff5000 at hotmail dot com(Sorry to hijack this thread)


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re:  RE: 2 Stoneware Ginger Beers?*

Here's a Pic of Vics (canyoudigit) Ginger Beers, Nice, THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re:  RE: 2 Stoneware Ginger Beers?*

Another Pic from Vic.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re:  RE: 2 Stoneware Ginger Beers?*

Another Pic from Vic. How come this site won't let you post more then I pic at a time?


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re:  RE: 2 Stoneware Ginger Beers?*

Thanks Leon


----------

